

AT&T speaking to Netflix about deal for faster speed - petethomas
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/24/us-att-netflix-idUSBREA1N1TL20140224

======
thrush
Has ATT/Comcast cut deals like this before? This really seems like something
out of Sopranos/House of Cards.

